# Do you HAVE to re-label shirts?



## ktj (May 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm looking at some "blank" moisture-wicking shirts made by Champion. The shirts have the Champion "C" on the left sleeve and a screen printed tag clearly indicating "Champion" brand in the usual spot (back neckline).

Anyway, do I HAVE to re-label the shirts or can i customize them and sell them AS-IS?

Right now, I'm a small operation, so it would be easiest to just customize and go without re-labeling, but don't want to run into trouble down the road...

Thanks!


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

You do not have to relabel.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Many people/companies/brands don't relabel the t-shirts after they print on them.

It's completely optional to relabel them


----------

